# Nothing But Misses:(



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

Hits Bait. Runs. Dives Into The Reef. Repeat!

Took me over an hour to reach this spot but it's a gorgeous area. I've always had my bait eaten fast here but above water i can't tell what species are responsible. Before 8am baits don't last 5min. Between 8-10am fish disperses but baits last 30min. 10am-noon baits aren't touched. This time frame i get the big bites w/no nibblers around.

Been like this for years in this spot. Diving there doesn't give me the inside scoop as it scares the fish away. This day i brought my Spydro Underwater Camera on my rig on the right. It showed me the immense variety of life early in the morning. As the day progresses the reef fish disperse themselves.

Currents & surge is strong here. I've taken my boat just outside the last break to find ledges & caves full of fish & lobsters. Some BIG Galapagos sharks that look like mini submarines cruising around. This day there was only 2 fish that appeared on my Spydro that was big enough to handle the hook. The rest were grazers that destroyed whatever bait i threw out.

I'm currently working on the underwater vids as that's 3hrs worth that i'm trying to get down to at least 15 minutes. I did get a decent hit that may have been a large eel (in the middle of a sand channel)? Then a smaller strike that did look & feel like a eel moving around. All these observations in my comments. One of my darkest Blue Trevallies "Omilu" at 18lbs came off this spot. Since then i'm "hooked" to coming back for more!


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Parrotfish

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------

